
Azure now has full LB and VM IPv6 support - btbuilder
https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/documentation/articles/load-balancer-ipv6-overview/?rnd=1
======
p1mrx
So a VM can reach the Internet (and vice versa) using NAT66 at the load
balancer. VM-to-VM communication is not possible.

Seems inelegant, but better than ENETUNREACH.

